# Where to buy a 622?



## jackson3 (Jan 8, 2005)

I have two 921 receivers that I wanted to turn into Dish for two leased 622s. The CSR stated that only one 622 could be leased, now, and then another 622 after twelve months. Anyone know a way around this? If not, does anyone know where I could purchase a second 622? Evidently, Dish only leases them. I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The DishStore sells them.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

jackson3 said:


> I have two 921 receivers that I wanted to turn into Dish for two leased 622s. The CSR stated that only one 622 could be leased, now, and then another 622 after twelve months. Anyone know a way around this? If not, does anyone know where I could purchase a second 622? Evidently, Dish only leases them. I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


Try calling them again and if necessary have them talk to the Excutive response team. You are eligible to turn in two 921's for two leased 622's. One $100 (10 for 10) month credit for upgrade to a Metal HD package and two $100 return of equipment credits.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

jackson3 said:


> I have two 921 receivers that I wanted to turn into Dish for two leased 622s. The CSR stated that only one 622 could be leased, now, and then another 622 after twelve months. Anyone know a way around this? If not, does anyone know where I could purchase a second 622? Evidently, Dish only leases them. I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


I personally confirmed this with DISH Network in the past. I was told that you can lease 1 ViP622 and get the rebate for EACH 942/921 currently on your account. If you are having issues getting the CSRs to do this I would suggest asking for a supervisor or e-mailing the executive office at [email protected] for assistance.


----------



## jackson3 (Jan 8, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> I personally confirmed this with DISH Network in the past. I was told that you can lease 1 ViP622 and get the rebate for EACH 942/921 currently on your account. If you are having issues getting the CSRs to do this I would suggest asking for a supervisor or e-mailing the executive office at [email protected] for assistance.


Following your suggestion, I emailed [email protected] and explained that I had talked to a csr about trying to obtain a second leased 622 in exchange for a second 921 but that I was not eligible under their Dish it up program. To my surprise, I received a reply right after dinner, granting me an exception to go ahead and order two leased 622s.

Thank you very much for your help. I really appreciate it.

Ed


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Great. I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## foghorn2 (Jun 18, 2006)

Fry's Elecronics here in Vegas sells them for $599.


----------



## Olevia37HD (Jul 12, 2006)

EBAY!!! I seen 622 as cheap as $35o.oo. and I've seen the 921 going for the same.:eek2:


----------



## leif (Apr 19, 2006)

is it ok to buy a used 622?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Treat it like any other receiver and make sure there is no balance and it isn't a lease unit being illegally sold. Other than that, you should be able to buy one.


----------



## Olevia37HD (Jul 12, 2006)

James Long said:


> Treat it like any other receiver and make sure there is no balance and it isn't a lease unit being illegally sold. Other than that, you should be able to buy one.


Just to add to this. You need to make a Dish CSR do some work. Call them and let them check the numbers, before you buy a paperweight.


----------



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

jackson3 said:


> I have two 921 receivers that I wanted to turn into Dish for two leased 622s. The CSR stated that only one 622 could be leased, now, and then another 622 after twelve months. Anyone know a way around this? If not, does anyone know where I could purchase a second 622? Evidently, Dish only leases them. I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


Ebay has them for sale, new in the box. Great prices.

mraroid


----------



## Olevia37HD (Jul 12, 2006)

Ebay = $299.99 plus $10. shipping.
I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I believe Charlie or Jim explicitly said on the last Charlie Chat that you CAN trade 2 921/942's for 2 622's.

CSRzeimer's strikes again.


----------



## jackson3 (Jan 8, 2005)

jackson3 said:


> Following your suggestion, I emailed [email protected] and explained that I had talked to a csr about trying to obtain a second leased 622 in exchange for a second 921 but that I was not eligible under their Dish it up program. To my surprise, I received a reply right after dinner, granting me an exception to go ahead and order two leased 622s.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Ed


Just to follow up on my last post. Friday, installers from Dish arrived and installed two Dish antennas along with two 622 receivers. You talk about a quick response. Thanks to Rob and everyone else who responed to my original post asking for help. dbstalk rocks.

Ed


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

Olevia37HD said:


> Ebay = $299.99 plus $10. shipping.
> I'm thinking about it.


You're looking at a different ebay than I am. Cheapest I've seen them is $399 plus $30 shipping new in box. I would NEVER buy one used as new as they are, as these are all likely stolen or leased boxes being sold illegally. I have been watching ebay for more than 6 months, so I know what they are going for. In fact, in recent weeks, the price has been going up. Cheapest right now are in the $450 range, plus shipping. Be sure you check the completed items listings after looking at the current 622 listings. It is there you will find what the actual completed transactions are and what the final selling prices are. Listed prices mean nothing.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Maybe it is just me... but since the ViP622 just came out this February (making it barely 7 months old)... I would be hesitant to buy a used one right now unless it was from someone I knew personally.

Maybe it is the paranoid in me... but anyone who owns a ViP622 and already wants to sell it, makes me nervous about whether it is a defective unit or not. Remember that warranties very rarely transfer to the new owner of technology like this, so if you spend very much on a used one and it breaks, you could be stuck... vs buying a brand new one yourself.

This feeling is not limited to this receiver. I once knew a guy who bought a used car that only had a thousand or so miles on it... but it was a sports car that its previous owner only had for a few months. I was suspicious, and as it turns out rightfully so... as it turns out that car had all kinds of problems that he had to deal with and the dealership gave him all sorts of problems with the warranty on it.

Bottom line... If somebody is selling a brand new unopened one, fine... but if they are already selling a used one that can't possibly be more than 7 months old... I would be hesitant.


----------



## Olevia37HD (Jul 12, 2006)

Rotryrkt said:


> You're looking at a different ebay than I am. Cheapest I've seen them is $399 plus $30 shipping new in box. I would NEVER buy one used as new as they are, as these are all likely stolen or leased boxes being sold illegally. I have been watching ebay for more than 6 months, so I know what they are going for. In fact, in recent weeks, the price has been going up. Cheapest right now are in the $450 range, plus shipping. Be sure you check the completed items listings after looking at the current 622 listings. It is there you will find what the actual completed transactions are and what the final selling prices are. Listed prices mean nothing.


I never said used and I was $10 off on the shipping. But it was a Brand New ViP 622 for $399.. Just to let you when you pay by paypal with a CC you can not get stuck! Well at least I can't, I just call my CC and stop payment. I wouldn't even wait for pp. I did that a few years back.
I wouldn't buy one used right now off of ebay either.


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

Olevia37HD said:


> Ebay = $299.99 plus $10. shipping.
> I'm thinking about it.


You were also $100 low for the selling price!!



Olevia37HD said:


> I never said used and I was $10 off on the shipping. But it was a Brand New ViP 622 for $399.. Just to let you when you pay by paypal with a CC you can not get stuck! Well at least I can't, I just call my CC and stop payment. I wouldn't even wait for pp. I did that a few years back.
> I wouldn't buy one used right now off of ebay either.


This one is used. It does not say "new in sealed box". Pictures show it installed in a cabinet with no picture of the box, remotes or cables. This seller also has a lot of negative feedback. There is a lot of hot property being sold on ebay. BUYER BEWARE!!!


----------



## Olevia37HD (Jul 12, 2006)

Rotryrkt said:


> You were also $100 low for the selling price!!
> 
> This one is used. It does not say "new in sealed box". Pictures show it installed in a cabinet with no picture of the box, remotes or cables. This seller also has a lot of negative feedback. There is a lot of hot property being sold on ebay. BUYER BEWARE!!!


So shoot me I posted the wrong one.
But like I said PP and CC.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Another caveat for buying from e-bay - make sure you pay through paypal (using a credit card) and that you see the words "free paypal buyer protection" next to the paypal symbol. This way you have recourse both through paypal and your credit card company if you don't get what you paid for. Paypal's dispute system is ok as long as they can collect from the seller but if they can't, you'd still be able to dispute the charge with your credit card company.


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

With Ebay as usual "Let the buyer beware" I would not buy a used DVR because of the hard drive. The ViP622 uses a Maxtor (320GB last time I looked) special model drive made just for DVR's. If you try to replace it, the new drive must be the same model or one of the list of models contained in the units firmware. 

Wayne

ADMIN NOTE: Message edited. Please refrain from trying to sell equipment on this forum.


----------

